#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Саманера и монах

## Ануруддха

> Панньяанатта Армениаве стал первым и пока единственным в мире буддийским монахом, родом из Армении.


Небольшое замечание, Панньяанатта Армениаве не является монахом, он саманера. К нему может быть отношение как к монаху поскольку внешне монах и саманера не отличаются. Кроме того, пострижение его в монахи на Шри-Ланке, где он принял саманерство, на сколько мне известно, не планируется.

Напомню, что согласно  Учению старейших саманера принимает 10 правил поведения, тогда как монахи - 227.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (11.09.2014), Thaitali (13.09.2014), Алик (10.09.2014), Фил (11.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (10.09.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> Небольшое замечание, Панньяанатта Армениаве не является монахом, он саманера. К нему может быть отношение как к монаху поскольку внешне монах и саманера не отличаются. Кроме того, пострижение его в монахи на Шри-Ланке, где он принял саманерство, на сколько мне известно, не планируется.


Планируется.
Насчёт монах-не-монах, это старый спор о терминах. "Монах" не вполне коррелирует с термином "бхиккху". Саманера проходит процедуру посвящения, а значит мирянином уже не является. Бхиккху и саманер обычно в каноне называют словом "готрабху", то есть "посвящёнными". Если за основу брать целибат, то саманера безусловно "монах", а если принять во внимание наличие Параджик, то даже схимомонах - не бхиккху.
Разумный выход тут имхо это постепенно отказаться от слова "монах" в буддийском контексте.



> Напомню, что согласно Учению старейших саманера принимает 10 правил поведения, тогда как монахи - 227.


Это не так, оба принимают Винайу (а это много больше правил чем 227 из Патимоккхи) в полном объёме, только с разной степенью ответственности за нарушения. Стандартные 10 правил саманеры это в большей степени символический акт, так как они не включают ряд обязательств, нарушение которых может привести к автоматическому снятию сана.

----------

Сергей Ч (11.09.2014)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Планируется.
> Бхиккху и саманер обычно в каноне называют словом "готрабху", то есть "посвящёнными".


В каноне саманера вполне определенно называется novice (а "посвящённым" иногда называется и мирянин получивший Прибежище):
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...6.10.than.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....013.than.html
И есть вполне определенное разделение на монаха с обращением "достопочтенный"  и просто послушника.



> Если за основу брать целибат, то саманера безусловно "монах"


Означает ли это, что любой принявший целибат - монах?




> Это не так, оба принимают Винайу (а это много больше правил чем 227 из Патимоккхи) в полном объёме, только с разной степенью ответственности за нарушения. Стандартные 10 правил саманеры это в большей степени символический акт, так как они не включают ряд обязательств, нарушение которых может привести к автоматическому снятию сана.


Саманера принимает только 10 правил поведения и несет ответственность за гораздо меньшее количество нарушений: http://www.theravada.su/node/801

Вроде очевидно, что разделение между полностью посвященным монахом и послушником есть и поэтому не совсем понятно зачем намеренно вводить в заблуждение по поводу статуса пострижения.

----------

Thaitali (13.09.2014), Volkoff (22.09.2014), Ассаджи (12.09.2014), Жека (14.09.2014), Фил (11.09.2014)

----------


## Аурум

Получается, что саманера — это не монах?
Кстати, саманера может быть тхерой?

----------


## Ануруддха

Саманера - это послушник, формально он не монах. Тхеро - это термин обозначающий полностью посвященного монаха.

----------

Volkoff (22.09.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Тхера - это вроде как старейшина в общине? В монашеской сангхе, верно?

----------


## Аурум

Насколько мне известно, "тхера" обозначает монаха со стажем монашества 10 лет.
10 лет статуса "саманера" даёт ли статус "тхера"?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.09.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> В каноне саманера вполне определенно называется novice (а "посвящённым" иногда называется и мирянин получивший Прибежище):
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...6.10.than.html
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....013.than.html
> И есть вполне определенное разделение на монаха с обращением "достопочтенный"  и просто послушника.


Вы хотите дать ход спору о терминах? Ну так я как раз из тех кто *не считает саманер монахами*, именно по причине иного уровня и способа ответственности за нарушения, и мне право неловко защищать противоположную позицию. К ним не обращаются "бханте" и "айасма", но называют "samaṇudesssa" или "sāmaṇera", слова производные от samaṇa (отшельник, включающий в себя в т.ч. как бхиккху так и еретических аскетов). Саманер при этом не называют "gahapati" (домохозяин), то есть мирянами в общепринятом смысле они не являются. Отмечу отдельно что саманера, в отличии от мирянина, в ряде обстоятельств может получать сангхадану со всеми вытекающими отсюда заслугами. Фактор немаловажный. Я тут не пытаюсь вас в чём то убедить, а только отмечаю проблематику в терминах.


> Означает ли это, что любой принявший целибат - монах?


Если пройдена правильная формальная процедура, то это уже показатель что человек не самосвят. В то же время если мы посмотрим на правила поведения христианских монахов мы увидим очень небольшой список обязательств, и нарушение ни одного из них не является необратимым. Мне лично это напоминает как раз ответственность саманер, а не бхиккху, учитывая также, что монах на манер саманеры принимает обет послушания, чего бхиккху совершенно не свойственно.



> Саманера принимает только 10 правил поведения и несет ответственность за гораздо меньшее количество нарушений: http://www.theravada.su/node/801


Про меру ответственности - вы повторили мои слова. Насчёт "10" - в той же главе вы можете увидеть список из 5 оснований для наказаний и 10 поводов для исключения, и этот список только наполовину соответствует 10 традиционным обетам Паббаджжи. Если бы саманера не принимал Винайу во всей полноте, то указанные мною отличающиеся правила к нему не были бы применимы, так как в стандартной формуле Паббаджжи их нет.




> Вроде очевидно, что разделение между полностью посвященным монахом и послушником есть и поэтому не совсем понятно зачем намеренно вводить в заблуждение по поводу статуса пострижения.


В тексте новости, чуть выше, ясно написано что он саманера. Если вас смутило обращение "достопочтенный" или "преподобный", то в рамках традиции это нормальное допущение, в сингальском (хамудуру) и тайском (тан) - слова близкие по смыслу с упомянутыми. Если сообщение что "первый армянский монах"... Ну если б там написали ""первый армянский бхиккху", я бы присоединился к вашему замечанию, в остальных случаях мы оказываемся в спорном контексте.

----------

Ануруддха (11.09.2014), Ассаджи (12.09.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> Тхера - это вроде как старейшина в общине? В монашеской сангхе, верно?


Штука в том что тхера как раз не всегда старейшина, "ветеранов сангхи" называют "махатхера", 20 лет стажа, а тхера это вроде как "боевая единица", тот на ком лежит основная ноша по сохранению и распространению Дхаммы, он более опытен чем навака и маджжхима бхуми, но и пока не махатхера. Потому, кстати я не люблю перевод слова Тхеравада, как "Учение старейшин или старцев", предпочитаю "учение старших бхиккху, тхер".

----------

Won Soeng (11.09.2014), Сергей Ч (11.09.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> Насколько мне известно, "тхера" обозначает монаха со стажем монашества 10 лет.
> 10 лет статуса "саманера" даёт ли статус "тхера"?


Нет, они вне иерархии сангхи, даже саманера в летах будет ниже статусом чем "вчера постриженный" навакабхиккху.

----------

Фил (11.09.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> Саманера - это послушник, формально он не монах.


Аналогия тут скорее с иноком, в противовес схимникам, а послушник это как упасака в завторе, ну или анагарика. Монах ли инок - это спорный вопрос даже в контексте православия, что уж тут говорить о буддизме.


> Тхеро - это термин обозначающий полностью посвященного монаха.


Нет.
Это на Ланке слово тхера используют очень неаккуратно, им называют также молодых бхиккху и саманер.

----------

Фил (11.09.2014)

----------


## Кхантибало

Я ещё выскажусь ещё против понятия "посвящение". В буддизме нету никакого посвящения. Община монахов не посвящает монаха, а принимает его в свои ряды. Что касается саманеры, то для него проводят процедуру оставления мирской жизни (пабаджджа). Саманера оставил мирскую жизнь в сообществе последователей Будды.
Два уровня монашества подразумевают разные права и обязанности.
О саманерах можно говорить как о неполноправных монахах, а о бхиккху - как о полноправных монахах, имеющих полное членство и вытекающие из него права и обязанности.
Таким образом, слово "монах" может использоваться для описания всех членов сообщества последователей Будды, оставивших мирскую жизнь (pabbajitā).

----------

Ассаджи (12.09.2014), Сергей Ч (12.09.2014)

----------


## Raudex

интересное замечание насчёт тхер в A ii.22:



> _...a bhikkhu, however junior, may be called thera on account of his wisdom. It is added that four characteristics make a man a thera — high character, knowing the essential doctrines by heart, practising the four Jhānas, and being conscious of having attained freedom through the destruction of the mental in-toxications_





> _Бхиккху, даже младшего, можно назвать тхера за его мудрость. Есть 4 характеристики делающие человека тхерой, возвышенный характер, знание основных доктрин наизусть, практика 4 джхан, достижение освобождение через разрушение умственных загрязнений._


Такие дела.

----------


## Raudex

> Я ещё выскажусь ещё против понятия "посвящение".


Снова спор о терминах. Русское слово "посвящение", означает "возводить в какое-либо звание", в том числе введение в сообщество себеподобных, в данном случае это возведение в звание "бхиккху" или "саманеры". Не вижу особой проблемы в использовании данного слова, оно лучше, по крайней мере, чем английское "ordination", то есть "хиротония". Хотя конечно слова Паббаджжа и Упасампада гораздо точнее и лучше их и использовать.

----------

Фил (11.09.2014)

----------


## sergey

Спасибо, интересное обсуждение. Я, правда, считаю (это уже другая тема), что использовать слово "преподобный" 



> Если вас смутило обращение "достопочтенный" или "преподобный", то в рамках традиции это нормальное допущение,


по отношению к рядовому монаху (бхиккху) неуместно. В католичестве и протестантизме это слово используется шире, а в православии и, стало быть, в русском языке вообще, преподобный означает определенный чин святости. Кроме этого, это слово используется при обращении: "Ва́ше преподо́бие" и "Ва́ше высо́копреподо́бие" - в отношении священника в иерейском сане. Но в третьем лице "преподобный такой-то" означает именно святого, например к чину преподобных святых принадлежат такие великие святые, как Сергий Радонежский, Ефрем Сирин, Антоний Великий, Иоанн Лествичник и т.д. - "преподобный Сергий", в молитве "преподобный отче наш Амвросие..." и т.д.
И когда вы, русские буддийские монахи, называете друг друга преподобными, для меня это выглядит не только неадекватным переводом на русский, но просто неэтичным поступком, вы как бы сами ставите себя вровень с этими святыми. Странно, вы вроде бы различаете в этой теме довольно тонкие различия понятий, но почему-то не замечаете вот это.

----------

Thaitali (13.09.2014), Won Soeng (11.09.2014), Ануруддха (11.09.2014), Ассаджи (12.09.2014), Фил (11.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

Преподобный  - подобный Господу Богу.

----------

sergey (11.09.2014)

----------


## sergey

Да: преподобные.



> Иными словами, преподобные — «святые из монахов, кто молитвой, постом и трудами стремился быть подобным Господу Иисусу Христу»[2] и преуспел в этом уподоблении[3].

----------

Фил (11.09.2014)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Два уровня монашества подразумевают разные права и обязанности.
> О саманерах можно говорить как о неполноправных монахах, а о бхиккху - как о полноправных монахах, имеющих полное членство и вытекающие из него права и обязанности.
> Таким образом, слово "монах" может использоваться для описания всех членов сообщества последователей Будды, оставивших мирскую жизнь (pabbajitā).


Так можно говорить в неком обобщающем смысле: "Вот идет группа монахов", среди которых есть как монахи так и саманеры и внешне их отличить нельзя. Но когда есть персональное представление то здесь статус должен указываться однозначно: кандидат в президенты (но не сам президент), помощник пекаря (но не сам пекарь)  и т.д. Ссылку на сутры где Будда говорит про саманер как про саманер я уже приводил выше.

----------

Volkoff (22.09.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Хорошее слово "почтенный". Или "досточтимый". 

Хотя буддизму в России уже немало лет, и традиции обращения и упоминания уже довольно устоялись.

----------


## Raudex

> Спасибо, интересное обсуждение. Я, правда, считаю (это уже другая тема), что использовать слово "*преподобный*" по отношению к рядовому монаху (бхиккху) неуместно.


*100% согласен*, использую слово "достопочтенный".

----------

sergey (11.09.2014), Фил (11.09.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> "досточтимый".


мне не нравиться, как то не совсем по русски, но это сугубо личное. Вроде "почитать" и "чтить" это синонимы, но "чтят" обычно нечто неодушевлённое (чтить память, чтить закон), а "почитают" людей.

----------


## Raudex

> Так можно говорить в неком обобщающем смысле: "Вот идет группа монахов", среди которых есть как монахи так и саманеры и внешне их отличить нельзя.


На Ланке действительно нельзя, а в Таиланде саманерам запрещают носить сангати , соответственно при определённом способе одевания это чётко видно


> Но когда есть персональное представление то здесь статус должен указываться однозначно: кандидат в президенты (но не сам президент), помощник пекаря (но не сам пекарь)  и т.д. Ссылку на сутры где Будда говорит про саманер как про саманер я уже приводил выше.


в данном случае как раз тоже имеет место обобщение, Армениаве первый саманера тоже (с его слов, если он сам не ошибается, конечно)

----------


## Raudex

> Инок и монах, в Православии это одно и тоже, а так вообще существует три степени монашества – рясофор, мантия (малая схима) и схима (великая схима).


Тут ясно описана проблематика (второй абзац), тоже спорный вопрос.
В модели аналогий великосхимниками я бы назвал лесных бхиккху, или бхиккху принявших дхутангу.

----------


## Raudex

На Руси да, в современных монастырях нет. Вам ничего спорного, мне вполне спорно.

----------


## Антон Соносон

монах - греческое слово, у этого слова есть соответствующее значение. Будда не был греком. Что это за слово - монах, на санскрите и на пали, которое в русских переводах этим греческим способом обозначают? Например, ПК, АН 4.181, перевод SV http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm 
так я слышал:
"[Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, обладая четырьмя факторами, воин достоин царя, является принадлежностью царя, считается одним из факторов царствования. Какими четырьмя?

Вот воин

* умелый в местах,
* стрелок на дальние расстояния,
* меткий стрелок,
* и он тот, кто раскалывает большое тело.<...>"
не нужно комментировать - что имелось в виду и т.п., приведите то слово, которое использовал Будда, на 2 указанных языках (санскрит, пали) и его значение

----------


## Won Soeng

Шутки ради, послышалось в слове монах что-то от "моно"  :Smilie:  Уединение, одиночество, а может единобожие...

----------

Фил (11.09.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> риведите то слово, которое использовал Будда, на 2 указанных языках (санскрит, пали) и его значение


"бхиккхавэ", что именно думал переводчик, какую он занимает сторону в полемике о терминах - это вопрос к нему.

----------

Антон Соносон (11.09.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Шутки ради, послышалось в слове монах что-то от "моно"  Уединение, одиночество, а может единобожие...


Слово "монах" происходит от др.-греч. μοναχός «одинокий», из μόνος «один». Вам правильно послышалось.

----------

Won Soeng (11.09.2014), Антон Соносон (11.09.2014), Фил (11.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (11.09.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> "бхиккхавэ"


и его точное значение в этих 2 языках*. Кроме этого, обращаю Ваше Драгоценное внимание, что теперь слов уже почему-то 3: бхиккху (значение не привели), бхиккхавэ (значение не привели) и рус. перевод - монах (значение привели). Бхиккху и бхиккхавэ - одно значение? Если одно, то не ясно - для чего в этих 2 словах разное количество букв - одно слово пали, другое санскрит, или есть какое-то другое этому объяснение?

----------


## Raudex

"бхиккхавэ" множественное число звательный падеж от "бхиккху", это пали, в санскритах не разбераюсь.

----------

Антон Соносон (11.09.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> "бхиккхавэ" множественное число звательный падеж от "бхиккху", это пали, в санскритах не разбераюсь.


будьте добры, значение приведите, для бхиккху. Это будет полезно участникам обсуждения, таким способом мы сразу убережёмся от части потенциальных возможностей для "споров о терминах", "проблематики" и т.п. относительно этого понятия - бхиккху. Если некто скажет (относительно буддизма): "эти монахи", сразу же станет ясно - о чём говорится. И если некто скажет "эти монахи" (относительно буддизма) про тех, кто такими монахами не является, мы ему ответим соответствующим образом, указав значение слова - бхиккху

----------


## sergey

Антон, так ведь вся тема про это - про то, что такое саманера, что такое - бхиккху, как они отличаются, писали тут и про соотношение с христианскими понятиями инока, монаха, схимника и т.д.

----------


## Raudex

> будьте добры, значение приведите, для бхиккху. Это будет полезно участникам обсуждения, таким способом мы сразу убережёмся от части потенциальных возможностей для "споров о терминах", "проблематики" и т.п. относительно этого понятия - бхиккху. Если некто скажет (относительно буддизма): "эти монахи", сразу же станет ясно - о чём говорится. И если некто скажет "эти монахи" (относительно буддизма) про тех, кто такими монахами не является, мы ему ответим соответствующим образом, указав значение слова - бхиккху


Рис-Дэвидс пееводит Бхиккху в своём словаре прежде всего как "нищий", "собирающий милостыню" и уже потом "буддиский монах или священник" (именно буддиский, и никакой другой), это буквально. Этимология данного слова не вполне ясна, есть в Атхакатхе некотороые натужные версии, но оригинальный Канон просто использует слово бхиккху без каких либо пояснений. Вам нравится перевод в стиле "Нищие, обладая четырьмя факторами...."? Мне тоже нет  :Smilie: . Равно как и английский перевод "sāmaṇera" как "novicе" (новичок, без разъяснений в чём именно он новичок, по контексту ведь не всегда ясно).
В итоге получаем тот же самый спор о терминах. Для меня лично слово "бхиккху" это самодостаточное понятие, требующее *не перевода*, а *специального разъяснения*, что дескать это "представитель бхиккхусанги (нищенствующего ордена, созданного Буддой), соблюдающий Винайу (Канонический устав), проходящий специальное посвящение (Упасампада)  бла, бла, бла и тд.". 
Аналогичный пример тому, ну, скажем, "ниндзя" - отчётливо не русское слово, понятное, полагаю, не 100%-ам русскоязычных людей, при этом не имеющее адекватного короткого бескомпромиссного перевода на русский.
В тех немногочисленных переводах с пали в которых я участвовал, я всегда пишу просто транскрипцию: "Бхиккху, обладая четырьмя факторами....", уж простите, слово не особо удобное, оканчивается на "у" и не понятно как отразить множественное число и вокатив, разве что как иногда пишут "о, бхиккху", но мне так не нравится, потому что так говорят обращаясь к более высокоранговому собеседнику, а Будда он выше простых бхиккху. Можно ещё использовать "эй, бхиккху", но это просторечно слишком.

----------

sergey (11.09.2014), Антон Соносон (11.09.2014), Фил (11.09.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Не в первый раз замечаю... Раньше йо заменяли на ё, а теперь иногда страшатся использовать я и ю, заменяя их на йа и йу. Интересная тенденция, однако... Может быть какая-то особенность в произношении заставляет? Почему не винаю, а винайу?

----------


## Аурум

> Не в первый раз замечаю... Раньше йо заменяли на ё, а теперь иногда страшатся использовать я и ю, заменяя их на йа и йу. Интересная тенденция, однако... Может быть какая-то особенность в произношении заставляет? Почему не винаю, а винайу?


Поживёте в монастыре, так еще не то замените на "йо".  :Wink:

----------


## Raudex

> Почему не винаю, а винайу?


Это не падоночий сленг, поверьте, это я стараюсь сохранить оригинальное написание, ведь в алфавитах на которых обычно пишут Пали нет специальных йотирующих гласных, как в русском. Vinayа/විනය/วินย. Незачем плодить лишние сущности там где веками обходятся без них, да и для машинной конвертации полезно, если вдруг понадобится.

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Антон, так ведь вся тема про это - про то, что такое саманера, что такое - бхиккху, как они отличаются, писали тут и про соотношение с христианскими понятиями инока, монаха, схимника и т.д.


«Инок наречется, понеже един беседует к Богу день и нощь» © 
пример инока, не являющегося ни послушником, ни монахом: протоиерей в затворе. Не должно быть соотношений с христианскими понятиями, понятия придумываются для того, чтоб "упорядочить Мир (Всё  :Smilie: )" и ограничить запутывание, если их не придерживаться - запутывание случается, напр., сабж

то, что предложил Драгоценный Raudex в 35 посте не вполне целостный и исчёрпывающий ответ, но он понятен, по этой причине лучший вариант на сегодняшний день не "соотносить", а прямо заимствовать данное слово в русский язык вместе со значением. В этой связи следует дополнить уже сказанное:



> это "представитель бхиккхусанги (нищенствующего ордена, созданного Буддой), соблюдающий Винайу (Канонический устав), проходящий специальное посвящение (Упасампада)  бла, бла, бла и тд.".


Драгоценный Raudex, проявите терпение: продолжите и завершите мысль, дабы исключить возможные бла, бла, сюда не относящиеся 



> Бхиккху, обладая четырьмя факторами....


и эту мысль тоже (заместо многоточия)

----------


## Юй Кан

Санскр. bhikṣu (бхикшу) производят от *bhikṣ* (цит. Монье-Вильямса):
-- to wish for , desire (acc. or gen.) RV. &c. &c. 
-- to beg anything (esp. alms) from (two acc. or acc. of thing and abl. of pers.) VS. &c. &c.
Вероятно, так же обстоит и с палийским bhikku.

----------

Raudex (11.09.2014), Антон Соносон (11.09.2014)

----------


## Raudex

Иногда случаются компромиссы, как например с нелепым малопонятным словом "Прибежище", ни то что бы прям жёстко прижилось, но вроде как все понимают о чём примерно речь, с "монахом" так не выходит. Спорим.

----------


## sergey

> Не должно быть соотношений с христианскими понятиями, понятия придумываются для того, чтоб "упорядочить Мир (Всё )" и ограничить запутывание, если их не придерживаться - запутывание случается, напр., сабж


Вы понимаете проблему перевода? Есть один язык со своим набором понятий, есть другой язык со своим набором понятий. Перевод текста с одного языка на другой - это выразить содержание текста сказанного или написанного на на одном языке средствами второго языка. И естественным образом во втором языке ищутся понятия для перевода понятий языка первого. В русский язык вошло множество христианских понятий.
"Не должно быть соотношений с христианскими понятиями" - это ваше мнение, да такое мнение встречается, я считаю, что если понимать его буквально, то оно безусловно ошибочное. Христианство и буддизм изучают ум, и там и там есть определенные практики, действия, в том числе схожие и весьма схожие, есть еще множество точек пересечения. Использовать христианские понятия, давно вошедшие в русский язык, в таких ситуациях нормально. Говорят например о буддийских монастырях и это не вызывает особой путаницы.
Вы сами пишете



> Если некто скажет (относительно буддизма): "эти монахи", сразу же станет ясно - о чём говорится.


притом, что монах - это христианское понятие.

P.S. Вы сделали добавления к своему сообщению, теперь оно мне стало понятнее (до этого, честно говоря, не совсем понимал, что вы хотите сказать).

----------

Фил (11.09.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> ....о этой причине лучший вариант на сегодняшний день не "соотносить", а прямо заимствовать данное слово в русский язык вместе со значением


добро пожаловать на мою сторону баррикады, комрад  :Wink: 

Данный подход к тому же мотивирует разбираться с термином, изучать, так сказать, матчасть, не замыкаясь на переводе. Хотя наверное отталкивает часть "пассажиров", но оно может и к лучшему.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это не падоночий сленг, поверьте, это я стараюсь сохранить оригинальное написание, ведь в алфавитах на которых обычно пишут Пали нет специальных йотирующих гласных, как в русском. Vinayа/විනය/วินย. Незачем плодить лишние сущности там где веками обходятся без них, да и для машинной конвертации полезно, если вдруг понадобится.


Ну да, столько лет и даже десятилетий обходились в русском лишне-сущностным "вина*я*", а теперь, наконец, будем исправлять на письме одну гласную на две разных, с тем же звучанием в итоге? : )
По той же логике: ни в пали, ни в санскр. нет заглавных. Так зачем учреждать эти лишние для них сущности в русском? И т.п.
Просто улыбаюсь, потому как, безусловно, вольному -- воля...

----------

Жека (14.09.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> Ну да, столько лет и даже десятилетий обходились в русском лишне-сущностным "вина*я*", а теперь, наконец, будем исправлять на письме одну гласную на две разных, с тем же звучанием в итоге? : )
> По той же логике: ни в пали, ни в санскр. нет заглавных. Так зачем учреждать эти лишние для них сущности в русском? И т.п.
> Просто улыбаюсь, потому как, безусловно, вольному -- воля...


Да ладно вам, я же никого не заставляю так писать, так, в порядке самовоспитания для себя решил. К тому же столько лет не было нужды в автоматизации транскрибирования. Насчёт регистра букв - идея хорошая, в сборниках оригинальных текстов так и делаю, а в смешанном тексте, где прописные буквы в ходу использовать строчные для пали как то неуважительно выглядит, а надо как раз наоборот. Я думал использовать только ПРОПИСНЫЕ, но это плохочитаемо и как то уж кричаще. :Smilie:

----------


## Аурум

Из вики:



> Мона́х (ж. мона́хиня) — член религиозной общины, в соответствии с обетом (клятвой) ведущий аскетическую жизнь либо в рамках монашеской общины, либо в одиночестве, отшельничестве (см. тж. Монашество).


Толковый словарь Ефремовой:



> Член религиозной общины, живущий в монастыре, принявший пострижение и давший обет вести аскетическую жизнь в соответствии с монастырским уставом.


Как видим, в русском языке слово "монах" вполне спокойно можно употреблять по отношению к буддийским "бхикху". По значению фразы идентичны. Не нужно вносить новых слов с теми же значениями из пали.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.09.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Санскр. bhikṣu (бхикшу) производят от *bhikṣ* (цит. Монье-Вильямса):
> -- to wish for , desire (acc. or gen.) RV. &c. &c. 
> -- to beg anything (esp. alms) from (two acc. or acc. of thing and abl. of pers.) VS. &c. &c.
> Вероятно, так же обстоит и с палийским bhikku.


будьте добры, расшифруйте 1 и 2 вариант для тугодумов

- Желать, желания (в соотв или ген..) На колесах. & с. & с. 
- Просить ничего (особенно для подаяний.) От VS. (два согл или соотв вещи и ABL-во человек....) & с. & с. © перевод Google

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Вы понимаете проблему перевода? Есть один язык со своим набором понятий, есть другой язык со своим набором понятий. Перевод текста с одного языка на другой - это выразить содержание текста сказанного или написанного на на одном языке средствами второго языка. И естественным образом во втором языке ищутся понятия для перевода понятий языка первого. В русский язык вошло множество христианских понятий.
> "Не должно быть соотношений с христианскими понятиями" - это ваше мнение, да такое мнение встречается, я считаю, что если понимать его буквально, то оно безусловно ошибочное. Христианство и буддизм изучают ум, и там и там есть определенные практики, действия, в том числе схожие и весьма схожие, есть еще множество точек пересечения. Использовать христианские понятия, давно вошедшие в русский язык, в таких ситуациях нормально. Говорят например о буддийских монастырях и это не вызывает особой путаницы.
> Вы сами пишете
> 
> притом, что монах - это христианское понятие.
> 
> P.S. Вы сделали добавления к своему сообщению, теперь оно мне стало понятнее (до этого, честно говоря, не совсем понимал, что вы хотите сказать).


понимаю механизм заимствования и возникновения новых слов в языке: если нет аналогичного слова, берётся 2 слова с разными значениями и корнями и объединяется в одно (напр., православие, слово), либо прямо заимствуется из иностранного языка (как мы это сделаем в нашем случае)



> Просто улыбаюсь, потому как, безусловно, вольному -- воля...


тех, кого мы называли буддийскими монахами и Винайи в России в какой-то момент не было, зато была некая "воля", а тут они вдруг появились и сказали: как их правильно называть. Всё сходится, добро случается  :Smilie:

----------

Raudex (13.11.2015)

----------


## Raudex

*Юй Кан*
Вот ещё вдогонку рельефный пример, в качестве лингво-развлечения, есть, к примеру, слово со сдвоенной "й", ну скажем "payyaka".
Если написать "пайяка" будет не до конца понятно есть ли йотирование от "я", и, соответственно, удвоение, или, согласно правилам русского языка "я", после согласной "й", просто (безуспешно) пытается её смягчить, а йотирование только от "й", стало быть удвоения нет.

----------

Ассаджи (12.09.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> Как видим, в русском языке слово "монах" вполне спокойно можно употреблять по отношению к буддийским "бхикху". По значению фразы идентичны. Не нужно вносить новых слов с теми же значениями из пали.


Кабы не было б "проблемы саманер", то так наверное и устоялось бы.

----------


## Юй Кан

Санскр. bhikṣu (бхикшу) производят от bhikṣ (бхикш) (цит. Монье-Вильямса):
 -- to wish for , desire (acc. or gen.) RV. &c. &c. 
_желать чего-либо, желание (винит. или родит. падеж)_
 -- to beg anything (esp. alms) from (two acc. or acc. of thing and abl. of pers.) VS. &c. &c.
_просить что-либо (особенно -- подаяние, пожертвование) от (двойной винит. или винит. -- о вещи и отложит. -- от персоны)._

----------

Антон Соносон (11.09.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Кабы не было б "проблемы саманер", то так наверное и устоялось бы.


«Саманера» можно переводить как «послушник».

----------

Нико (12.09.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> *Юй Кан*
> Вот ещё вдогонку рельефный пример, в качестве лингво-развлечения, есть, к примеру, слово со сдвоенной "й", ну скажем "payyaka".
> Если написать "пайяка" будет не до конца понятно есть ли йотирование от "я", и, соответственно, удвоение, или, согласно правилам русского языка "я" после согласной просто (безуспешно) пытается её смягчить, а йотирование только от "й", стало быть удвоения нет.


Бханте, мои извинения, но мне такие игры представляются надуманными, ибо над йотированием задумываются разве что лингвисты, да и то -- не все. %)
Но со своей стороны могу предложить слово _маджджхима_, принципиально сокращаемое у SV на одно "дж". : )
В общем, конечно, в переводах и транслитерациях (особ -- кит., яп. и вьетн.) каждый выражается, как может... Ибо имеет же право! : )

----------


## Raudex

> Бханте, мои извинения, но мне такие игры представляются надуманными, ибо над йотированием задумываются разве что лингвисты, да и то -- не все. %)


иногда удвоение смыслообразующе, в мойм примере это либо "прадедушка" (паййака) или "что то связанное с молоком" (пайа)


> Но со своей стороны могу предложить слово _маджджхима_, принципиально сокращаемое у SV на одно "дж". : )


я не одобряю ни разу SV, но "дждж" выглядит совсем дико, потому я обычно пишу компромиссно "джж", не помешала бы там сербская кирилическая буква "ђ" как бы было хорошо.
Неплохая кстати идея, назачу ей горячую клавишу и буду вас всех пугать "дьжервьём".
И ещё там есть очень нужные буквы "љ" и "њ"

вот придумал вам ещё пример рельефный, опять в качестве развлечения
"byūha" ("коллекция"), если писать по-русски, используя "ю", то придётся ещё и мягкий знак впиндюрить, "бьюха".

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Из вики:
> 
> 
> Толковый словарь Ефремовой:
> 
> 
> Как видим, в русском языке слово "монах" вполне спокойно можно употреблять по отношению к буддийским "бхикху". По значению фразы идентичны. Не нужно вносить новых слов с теми же значениями из пали.


нельзя; возможные последствия "можно"

Как видим, в русском языке слово "монах" вполне спокойно "можно" употреблять по отношению к буддийским "бхиккху": 
а) Панньяанатта Армениаве стал первым и пока единственным в мире буддийским монахом, родом из Армении. 
б) Небольшое замечание, Панньяанатта Армениаве не является монахом, он саманера.
в) при контакте с п. а) по методу "сарафанного радио" что происходит с тем, кто не знаком с форумной деятельностью Валерия Павлова и Al Tolstykh? - такой человек вводится в заблуждение относительно Панньяанатта Армениаве, как минимум

----------


## Юй Кан

> иногда удвоение смыслообразующе, в мойм примере это либо "прадедушка" (паййака) или "что то связанное с молоком" (пайа)


И в чём проблема, если записывать эти слова как _пайяка_ и _паяка_, соответственно? Нешто некоторые лингвисты осудят, а прочим оно -- без разницы, с учётом того, что _перевод_ этих слов не требует никаких йотирований? : )




> я не одобряю ни разу SV, но "дждж" выглядит совсем дико, потому я обычно пишу компромиссно "джж", не помешала бы там сербская кирилическая буква "ђ" как бы было хорошо.
> Неплохая кстати идея, назачу ей горячую клавишу и буду вас всех пугать "дьжервьём".
> И ещё там есть очень нужные буквы "љ" и "њ"


%)




> вот придумал вам ещё пример рельефный, опять в качестве развлечения
> "byūha" ("коллекция"), если писать по-русски, используя "ю", то придётся ещё и мягкий знак впиндюрить, "бьюха".


Да, именно _бьюха_, и никак иначе! : ) А иначе "b" будет твёрдою, что, впрочем, на слух и не различишь...

Бханте, Вы, вообще, так особенности письменности стараетесь без искажений сохранить, или точное звучание передать?

----------

Ассаджи (12.09.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> Да, именно _бьюха_, и никак иначе! : ) А иначе "b" будет твёрдою, что, впрочем, на слух и не различишь...


то есть для машинной конвертации ещё и анализ устроить по тексту нет ли там мягкого знака на самом деле означающего "й"


> Бханте, Вы, вообще, так особенности письменности стараетесь без искажений сохранить, или точное звучание передать?


скорее написание, вы говорите что проблема надумана, а я уж затрудняюсь сказать сколько раз сталкивался с такими печальными последствиями транскрибирования, когда совершенно непонятно какой термин афтар имел в виду. Аналогичная проблема с диакритикой в IAST, вот любят её просто взять всю и убрать нафик в бумажных книжках.

----------


## Юй Кан

> то есть для машинной конвертации ещё и анализ устроить по тексту нет ли там мягкого знака на самом деле означающего "й"


Я бы разделил две эти задачи: транслитерирование непереводимых или базовых терминов (сопровождая примечаниями при первом упоминании) в переводах и -- транслит для машинной конвертации, чтоб одна у другой в ногах не путалась. : )




> скорее написание, вы говорите что проблема надумана, а я уж затрудняюсь сказать сколько раз сталкивался с такими печальными последствиями транскрибирования, когда совершенно непонятно какой термин афтар имел в виду. Аналогичная проблема с диакритикой в IAST, вот любят её просто взять всю и убрать нафик в бумажных книжках.


Ну, не знаю... Ведь, по опыту, совсем нечасто бывает так, что при транслитерировании термин искажается до полной неузнаваемости. Просто перебираешь варианты, которых вряд ли что сотни. Или я не понял, о чём речь?
Не китайский ведь, правда? Вот там -- да: так, бывает, утранскриптят, переводя с англ. или на англ., что ни в одной транскриц. системе не сыщешь... %)

----------


## Raudex

> Ну, не знаю... Ведь, по опыту, совсем нечасто бывает так, что при транслитерировании термин искажается до полной неузнаваемости. Просто перебираешь варианты, которых вряд ли что сотни. Или я не понял, о чём речь?


О том, о том, когда простые слова да, чаще всего не сложно подобрать вариант, но слова бывают сложные составные, тогда труднее.


> Я бы разделил две эти задачи: транслитерирование непереводимых или базовых терминов (сопровождая примечаниями при первом упоминании) в переводах и -- транслит для машинной конвертации, чтоб одна у другой в ногах не путалась. : )


хотелось бы совместить, у нас есть, например, служебник для песнопений, громоздкий довольно текст, там использован IAST, а народ время от времени требует кириллицу. Тут и читаемость важна, точнее приведение к некоторому стандарту общему с переводами, и возможность конвертации в обе стороны. Пока проблема так и не решена.

----------


## Антон Соносон

репост, прошу дополнить сказанное



> это "представитель бхиккхусанги (нищенствующего ордена, созданного Буддой), соблюдающий Винайу (Канонический устав), проходящий специальное посвящение (Упасампада)  бла, бла, бла и тд.".


Драгоценный Raudex, проявите терпение: продолжите и завершите мысль, дабы исключить возможные бла, бла, сюда не относящиеся 



> Бхиккху, обладая четырьмя факторами....


и эту мысль тоже (заместо многоточия)

----------


## Raudex

> репост, прошу дополнить сказанное
> 
> Драгоценный Raudex, проявите терпение: продолжите и завершите мысль, дабы исключить возможные бла, бла, сюда не относящиеся 
> 
> и эту мысль тоже (заместо многоточия)


Погуглите словари терминов, проявите Правильное Усилие.  :Wink:

----------


## Аурум

Вообще, тоже считаю проблему терминологии в данном случае надуманной. 
Есть монахи, а есть монахи с неполными обетами. Вторые младше по статусу. Всего-то делов!

----------


## Raudex

> Вообще, тоже считаю проблему терминологии в данном случае надуманной. 
> Есть монахи, а есть монахи с неполными обетами. Вторые младше по статусу. Всего-то делов!


То есть саманера таки монах? :Smilie:

----------


## Аурум

> То есть саманера таки монах?


Для обывателя всё одно, монах или мужик в рясе. Тем более, что бхикху и саманеру внешне не всегда отличишь.
А внутриконфессиональная субординация — сугубо внутренняя проблема.

----------

Кхантибало (12.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (12.09.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Погуглите словари терминов, проявите Правильное Усилие.


смысл в том, чтобы бхиккху  определил на русском языке - кто он такой. В этом направлении прилагаются усилия (если заметили). То, что Вы скажете - это и будет тем самым Правильным определением для буддистов. Ежели не скажете то, что не договорили давеча - оно так и останется потенциальным поводом для "бла-бла" и "многоточий". Гугл  не волнует в данном случае, как и определения буддологов, людей-хобби, обывателей, греков и т.п.

----------


## Нико

> смысл в том, чтобы бхиккху  определил на русском языке - кто он такой. В этом направлении прилагаются усилия (если заметили). То, что Вы скажете - это и будет тем самым Правильным определением для буддистов. Ежели не скажете то, что не договорили давеча - оно так и останется потенциальным поводом для "бла-бла" и "многоточий". Гугл  не волнует в данном случае, как и определения буддологов, людей-хобби, обывателей, греков и т.п.


Т.е. надо полагаться только на мнение дост. Раудекса?

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Т.е. надо полагаться только на мнение дост. Раудекса?


Три Драгоценности и нравственность - вот то, к чему нужно прибегнуть для решения подобного рода вопросов, Драгоценный Раудекс в данный момент - это и есть

----------


## Нико

> Три Драгоценности и нравственность - вот то, к чему нужно прибегнуть для решения подобного рода вопросов, Драгоценный Раудекс в данный момент - это и есть


Я в таких вопросах смотрю на Драгоценного Буду обычно.

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Я в таких вопросах смотрю на Драгоценного Буду обычно.


а вот Дхарма Будды, так я слышал из ПК, СН 55.31, сутра о Потоках заслуг, перевод SV http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm
и здесь польза от той Дхармы - ПК, АН 4.28, сутра о Линии преемственности Благородных, перевод SV http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------


## Йен

Википедия - наше все )

Бхиккху

----------


## Кхантибало

> Хотя конечно слова Паббаджжа и Упасампада гораздо точнее и лучше их и использовать.


На английском pabbajjā сейчас переводят как going-forth.
upasampadā как acceptance.

Слово ordination используют для описания процедуры в целом. Таким образом, когда нужно сказать о конкретной процедуре, можно привести более точный перевод, чем "посвящение".
Соответствующие палийские слова имеют адекватный перевод на русский и не требуют оставления палийских слов без перевода.

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

Удаленные "глупости" не более чем неудобная правда о убеждениях и личности Панньяанатта Армениаве.

----------


## Аурум

> Удаленные "глупости" не более чем неудобная правда о убеждениях и личности Панньяанатта Армениаве.


Все в курсе хобби данного персонажа, также как и все в курсе о причинах этого хобби. Уже сто раз была эта тема.

----------

Фил (12.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (12.09.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> На английском pabbajjā сейчас переводят как going-forth.
> upasampadā как acceptance.
> 
> Слово ordination используют для описания процедуры в целом. Таким образом, когда нужно сказать о конкретной процедуре, можно привести более точный перевод, чем "посвящение".
> Соответствующие палийские слова имеют адекватный перевод на русский и не требуют оставления палийских слов без перевода.


Ни английские ни возможные русские переводы не дают, в данном случае, полного понимания сути процедур и которая из них какая без соответствующих сносок и комментариев, напротив, будет оставлять у читателя ложное ощущения того, что он всё понял, потому в оставлении оригинальных слов есть смысл, по крайней мере мотивирующий. Сам буквальный перевод с английского на русский именно этих слов (уход-вперёд, принятие) даст невнятные, туманные, излишне широкие понятия, ни о чём не говорящие, или говорящие слишком много, а перевод более творческий даст нам спор от терминах, аналогичный данному. 
Общую путаницу усилит также тот факт что в Каноне Паббаджжа использовалась для посвящения бхиккху, до ввода Упасампады, а также то что современная Упасампада включает в себя Паббаджжу как составную часть.
Добавлю что сам факт прямого заимствования множества терминов из Писаний (арабских, латинских, греческих, еврейских) это нормальная и распространённая практика во многих религиях, я не вижу необходимости перевода всего-и-вся как самоцели.

----------


## Аурум

> Ни английские ни возможно русские переводы не дают в данном случае полного понимания сути процедур и которая из них какая без соответствующих сносок и комментариев, потому в оставлении оригинальных слов есть смысл. В противном случае мы получим спор от терминах аналогичный данному.
> Общую путаницу усилит также тот факт что в Каноне Паббаджжа использовалась для посвящения бхиккху, до ввода Упасампады.


Мы — это кто? В какой среде так часто спорят о статусах и градациях южнобуддийских монахов?
Какая-то надуманная проблема.

----------


## Raudex

Кстати говоря Рис-Дэвидс переводит упасампада как "taking, acquiring; obtaining, taking upon oneself, undertaking" Никакого "acceptence", я не наблюдаю. Так что о каком то _едином мнении_ говорить тут уж точно не приходится.

----------


## Ассаджи

> О том, о том, когда простые слова да, чаще всего не сложно подобрать вариант, но слова бывают сложные составные, тогда труднее.хотелось бы совместить, у нас есть, например, служебник для песнопений, громоздкий довольно текст, там использован IAST, а народ время от времени требует кириллицу. Тут и читаемость важна, точнее приведение к некоторому стандарту общему с переводами, и возможность конвертации в обе стороны. Пока проблема так и не решена.


Мы внедрили кириллицу, взяв за основу IAST: http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?top...13394#msg13394
Заодно внедрили и конвертацию прямо на веб-странице.

Для передачи названий и имен без диакритики хорошо подходит "Индийско-русская практическая транскрипция"
http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?top...11500#msg11500

----------

Thaitali (13.09.2014), Антон Соносон (12.09.2014), Аурум (12.09.2014), Сергей Ч (12.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (12.09.2014), Юй Кан (12.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Кстати говоря Рис-Дэвидс переводит упасампада как "taking, acquiring; obtaining, taking upon oneself, undertaking" Никакого "acceptence", я не наблюдаю. Так что о каком то _едином мнении_ говорить тут уж точно не приходится.


Acceptance и есть "принятие", "получение". )

----------


## Raudex

> Мы внедрили кириллицу, взяв за основу IAST: http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?top...13394#msg13394
> Заодно внедрили и конвертацию прямо на веб-странице.


Спасибо, но мне такой подход не годится, не все программы корректно понимают надставленную диакритику, особенно нижнюю точку

----------

Ассаджи (12.09.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> Acceptance и есть "принятие", "получение". )


Acceptance и Taking слова близкие, но по смыслу не идентичные. Когда переводчик на английский подбирает слово, он исходит из того что все его значения читателю известны, и у него есть возможность передать оттенки смысла оригинала. Слово Acceptance имеет значение "признание, одобрение", а "Taking" такого значения не имеет.

----------


## Нико

> Acceptance и Taking слова близкие, но по смыслу не идентичные. Когда переводчик на английский подбирает слово, он исходит из того что все его значения читателю известны, и у него есть возможность передать оттенки смысла оригинала. Слово Acceptance имеет значение "признание, одобрение", а "Taking" такого значения не имеет.


Возможно, вы и правы.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Спасибо, но мне такой подход не годится, не все программы корректно понимают надставленную диакритику, особенно нижнюю точку


Если установить шрифт Charis SIL, то отображение обычно достаточно корректное.

----------

Raudex (13.09.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вам нравится перевод в стиле ...? ... Мне тоже нет . Равно как и английский перевод "sāmaṇera" как "novicе" (новичок, без разъяснений в чём именно он новичок, по контексту ведь не всегда ясно).


Novice, в контексте религиозной темы, легко понимается как "послушник". 

novice - 
2. a person who has joined a religious group and is preparing to become a monk or a nun (Oxford Advanced Learners Dictionary)
1. : a person admitted to probationary membership in a religious community (Merriam-Webster's Collegiate Dictionary).




> ...а послушник это как упасака в завторе, ну или анагарика...


послушник - 1. Тот, кто живет в монастыре и готовится стать монахом. (Большой современный толковый словарь русского языка. © 2006, Ефремова Т.Ф. 180 тыс. статей.)

----------

Thaitali (13.09.2014), Ануруддха (13.09.2014), Ассаджи (13.09.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> Novice, в контексте религиозной темы, легко понимается как "послушник".


Пока не разрешён вопрос является ли саманера монахом, то не будет ответа к чему готовиться novice, к Паббаджже или Упасампаде, и кто он вообще такой, из перевода слова это не понятно. А значит не будет ясности с термином. Называние персонажей и процессов их нативными оригинальными названиями, хоть не слишком виртуозное, но всё таки решение однозначно снимающее данный вопрос. Он ведь не вчера встал, он стоит аж с моего первого прихода на форум, ситуация никак, не сдвинулась. А вот говорить "бханте" народ помаленьку привык, а это между прочим тот же самый подход терминологический.



> послушник - 1. Тот, кто живет в монастыре и готовится стать монахом. (Большой современный толковый словарь русского языка. © 2006, Ефремова Т.Ф. 180 тыс. статей.)


Я и говорю, анагарика, готовиться пройти Паббаджжу, что б со временем пройти Упасампаду. Как послушник готовиться стать иноком, а инок в свою очередь готовиться принять малую схиму. Все готовятся.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Пока не разрешён вопрос является ли саманера монахом, то не будет ответа к чему готовиться novice, к Паббаджже или Упасампаде, и кто он вообще такой, из перевода слова это не понятно.


Ну почему не понятно? Вполне можно различать значение многозначного слова по контексту. Автору обычно достаточно один раз уточнить значение в скобочках или в примечаниях. Тысячу раз попадалось слово novice и никогда не испытывал трудностей, как его понимать.

----------


## Raudex

> Если установить шрифт Charis SIL, то отображение обычно достаточно корректное.


Спасибо ещё раз.
Вот только сам шрифт какой то неказистый  :Smilie:  Как костыль конечно подойдёт, но для служебника, где важна читаемость одновременно с убористостью, не особо. Плюс он не оптимизирован для работы без ClearType. И ещё мне нужен шрифт без подсечек для комплекта, я пользую Тахому для IAST.

----------

Ассаджи (13.09.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Пока не разрешён вопрос является ли саманера монахом, то не будет ответа к чему готовиться novice, к Паббаджже или Упасампаде, и кто он вообще такой, из перевода слова это не понятно. А значит не будет ясности с термином. .


Если переводить "саманера", как "послушник", то особых семантических потерь не будет. Главная суть будет передана.




> Пока не разрешён вопрос является ли саманера монахом


Тут тогда нужно понятие "монах" уточнять. Саманера не является полноценным членом данного монашеского ордена. Является только кандидатом. Мирянинами, со стороны, он конечно же может восприниматься как монах. Но он не "внутри" данного монашеского ордена. Только у порога. В таком понимании, понятие "монах" будет шире чем "член бхиккху-сангхи". Если же под буддийским монахом понимать полноценного члена бхиккху-сангхи, то "саманера" - не монах. Все просто. 

Послушник (как и novice), на мой взгляд, вполне подходящий перевод для "саманера".

----------

Ануруддха (13.09.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> Ну почему не понятно? Вполне можно различать значение многозначного слова по контексту. Автору обычно достаточно один раз уточнить значение в скобочках или в примечаниях.


Ну если мы пошли на компромисс что б написать сноску, то в чём будет принципиальная разница с тем что б дать сноску оригинальному термину, со всеми необходимыми пояснениями? Не лучше ли дать читателю возможность сразу привыкнуть к точному термину, чем тащить его по тексту используя понятие которое читатель воспринимает посредством своих привычных шаблонов, а они меж тем с термином соотносятся лишь отдалённо.У меня вот есть перевод Патимоккхи Минаева, там он бхиккху переводит как "духовный", я до сих пор чувствую дискомфорт перечитывая. Как раз по причине наличия шаблона. Духовность всё таки черта характера, а не название сана.


> Тысячу раз попадалось слово novice и никогда не испытывал трудностей, как его понимать.


Это потому что у вас внутренний консенсус в данном вопросе, у меня тоже он есть, но это не отменяет спорность вопроса для других.

----------


## Raudex

> Если переводить "саманера", как "послушник", то особых семантических потерь не будет. Главная суть будет передана.


Я повторюсь. Без дополнительного вникания в контекст не очевидно кто такой novice - анагарика, саманера или может навака-бхиккху даже


> Тут тогда нужно понятие "монах" уточнять. Саманера не является полноценным членом данного монашеского ордена. Является только кандидатом. Мирянинами, со стороны, он конечно же может восприниматься как монах. Но он не "внутри" данного монашеского ордена. Только у порога. В таком понимании, понятие "монах" будет шире чем член "бхиккху-сангхи". Если под буддийским монахом понимать полноценного члена бхиккху-сангхи, то "саманера" - не монах. Все просто.


То есть вы также не считаете саманеру монахом, и я не считаю, но есть те кто считает, а значит компромисс снова рассыпается.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Ну если мы пошли на компромисс что б написать сноску, то в чём будет приницпиальная разница с тем что б дать сноску оригинальному термину, со всеми необходимыми пояснениями.Это потому что у вас внутренний консенсус в данном вопросе, у меня тоже он есть, но это не отменяет спорность вопроса для других.


Сноска будет относить семантически емкое слово "послушник" к палийскому "саманера". Т.е. просто пояснит слово в буддийском контексте. Уточнит понятное слово. Какой смысл загружать текст непереведенными терминами? Зачем тогда, вообще, переводить?

Вот, например, ув. А. В. Парибок, в переводе Милиндапаньхи переводит "саманера", как "послушник". Слово встречается в тексте перевода, более десяти раз. Никаких проблем с пониманием нет. Ув. переводчик один раз сделал уточняющее примечание:



> Послушник (samanero)— тот, кто прошел обряд пострижения (pabbajja), но еще не посвящен в монахи. Правила буддийской Винаи («Устава») распространяются на него не в полной мере. Он должен изучать под руководством опытных монахов сутры и Винаю. В отличие от христианского монашества монашеское (и тем более послушническое) состояние в буддизме вовсе не является принудительно пожизненным. Вполне возможно выйти из монашества, а затем при желании вновь вступить в него.


Так что тот, кто хочет уточнить нюансы именно буддийского послушничества может воспользоваться данным уточнением.

В целом текст хорошо читается, например:




> И вот однажды один монах говорит послушнику:
> «Эй, послушник, вынеси-ка этот мусор!» А тот словно и не слыхал, продолжает себе свое.


Какие проблемы с пониманием текста? Хороший, ясный текст.

(А вот как будет выглядеть текст, если оставить эти термины без перевода:
И вот однажды один бхиккху говорит саманере: «Эй, саманера, вынеси-ка этот мусор!» А тот словно и не слыхал, продолжает себе свое.)

Вот еще примеры из перевода А. В. Парибка:



> Беседуйте, почтенный, без опаски, словно с монахом, или послушником, или мирянином, или монастырским служкой — вот так и со мной беседуйте, почтенный, не опасайтесь».— «Спасибо, государь»,— поблагодарил тхера.





> Не мирянин же общину раскалывает, и не монахиня, не ученица, не послушник и не послушница. Лишь правоспособный монах, живущий в той же общине, находящийся в той же ограде, раскалывает общину.


Лично мне все понятно и все нравится. И полагаю, что текст будет понятен и тем, кто ранее не изучал буддизм.

----------

Ануруддха (13.09.2014), Ассаджи (13.09.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> и я не считаю, но есть те кто считает, а значит компромисс снова рассыпается.


Какой комромисс? С кем?

----------


## Raudex

> Сноска будет относить семантически емкое слово "послушник" к палийскому "саманера". Т.е. просто пояснит слово в буддийском контексте. Уточнит понятное слово. Какой смысл загружать текст непереведенными терминами? Зачем тогда, вообще, переводить?


Переводить то что не вызывает споров о терминах.


> Какой комромисс? С кем?


Со своим убеждением что надо переводить всё и вся.

----------


## Raudex

> Послушник (samanero)— тот, кто прошел обряд пострижения (pabbajja), но еще не посвящен в монахи. Правила буддийской Винаи («Устава») {не наоборот!}распространяются на него не в полной мере. Он должен изучать под руководством опытных монахов сутры и Винаю {термины не переведены!}. В отличие от христианского монашества монашеское (и тем более послушническое) состояние в буддизме вовсе не является принудительно пожизненным. Вполне возможно выйти из монашества, а затем при желании вновь вступить в него.





> Саманера — тот, кто прошел Паббаджжу ("малый" обряд посвящения), но еще не посвящен в бхиккху (полноправные буддийские монахи). Правила буддийской Винайи («Устава») распространяются на него не в полной мере. Он должен изучать под руководством опытных бхиккху сутры (Священное Писание) и Винайу. В отличие от христианского монашества статус бхиккху (и тем более саманеры) в буддизме вовсе не является принудительно пожизненным. Вполне возможно оставить сан, а затем при желании вновь принять его


Я не вижу особенной разницы по степени читабельности. Тем более в оригинальном тексте автор не до конца последователен.

----------


## Raudex

> И вот однажды один бхиккху говорит саманере: «Эй, саманера, вынеси-ка этот мусор!» А тот словно и не слыхал, продолжает себе свое.


В Таиланде бхиккху говорят саманерам "Эй, нэн (сокращение от саманен)", обращение с ясным оттенком "сверху вниз". Меж тем для них это иностранное слово , хотя и привычное.

----------


## Raudex

И ещё, Владимир, Вы снова как, это частенько бывает, пытаетесь меня убедить, хотя понимаете что я своё мнение вымучил и выстрадал за годы, укоренился в нём  :Smilie: . И в своих писанинах и горе-переводах я буду в любом случае использовать данный подход. Вся эта тема затеяна что б осветить проблематику. А как оно дальше будет - посмотрим. Может кто то из читателей примет мою позицию, а там, глядишь, и оригинальные слова приживутся.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Я не вижу особенной разницы по степени читабельности. Тем более в оригинальном тексте автор не до конца последователен.


А я вижу. Зачем их оставлять без перевода? Если текст будет читать не буддист? Что эти непереведенные слова здесь дополнительно разъясняют или добавляют, по сравнению с переведенными?
 Проблема какого-то "спора" представляется надуманной. И так все понятно. И если бхиккху не переводить, как "монах", то тогда какое палийское слово будет соответствовать слову "монах", которое в таком случае должно включать в себя понятия и "бхиккху" и "саманера"?

----------


## Raudex

> И если бхиккху не переводить, как "монах", то тогда какое палийское слово будет соответствовать слову "монах", которое в таком случае должно включать в себя понятия и "бхиккху" и "саманера"??


Как насчёт "бхиккху и саманеры", в оригинале нет достаточно частоупотребимого объединяющего термина, как нет его такого для иноков и монахов. И я не думаю что таковой нужен.
Для частных случаев сойдёт что нибудь вроде "клирики", или "духовенство".

----------


## Vladiimir

> И ещё, Владимир, Вы снова как, это частенько бывает, пытаетесь меня убедить, хотя понимаете что я своё мнение вымучил и выстрадал за годы, укоренился в нём . И в своих писанинах и горе-переводах я буду в любом случае использовать данный подход. Вся эта тема затеяна что б осветить проблематику. А как оно дальше будет - посмотрим. Может кто то из читателей примет мою позицию, а там, глядишь, и оригинальные слова приживутся.


Я не пытаюсь убедить. Не пытался. Просто написал, что слово novice имеет не только широкое значение "новичок", но и узкое "послушник". Ну и привел словарное значение слова "послушник". Это Вы начали как активно начали полемизировать, я даже не знаю с чем. Я не пытаюсь здесь Вас убедить. Просто я здесь не соглашаюсь с какими-то Вашими утверждениями. С чем, вообще, спорить? Я много раз встречал в текстах английское слово novice. Каких-то особых трудностей в понимании его значений в разных контекстах, я не испытывал. Также и слово "послушник" меня в тупик как-то не ставило. 

Оригинальные слова? А кто возражает? Но это не перевод. Однозначно лучше читать на языке оригинала. Кто с этим спорит? Но пали - это не русский язык. Однозначно лучше знать палийские термины. Но это палийские слова. Это будет узкоспециальный язык. На нормальном русском так не говорят. Для широкой аудитории текст будет малопонятным и неудобным. Вообще, не вижу ничего страшного, если переводить как можно больше терминов, понимая при этом, какие палийские слова ними стоят.

----------

Кхантибало (15.09.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Как насчёт "бхиккху и саманеры", в оригинале нет достаточно частоупотребимого объединяющего термина, как нет его такого для иноков и монахов. И я не думаю что таковой нужен.
> Для частных случаев сойдёт что нибудь вроде "клирики", или "духовенство".


Вот именно, что нет какогд-то явного объеденяющего. Поэтому слово "монах", легко "зарезервировать" за "членом бхиккху-сангхи", за "бхиккху". Каких-то огромных семантических потерь при этом не будет. Так же и со словом "послушник". Почему не пользоваться этими русскими словами при переводе на русский язык?

----------

Ануруддха (13.09.2014), Кхантибало (15.09.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> И ещё, Владимир, Вы снова как, это частенько бывает, пытаетесь меня убедить, хотя понимаете что я своё мнение вымучил и выстрадал за годы, укоренился в нём . И в своих писанинах и горе-переводах я буду в любом случае использовать данный подход. Вся эта тема затеяна что б осветить проблематику. А как оно дальше будет - посмотрим. Может кто то из читателей примет мою позицию, а там, глядишь, и оригинальные слова приживутся.


Ну, я вот, в меру сил, интересуюсь палийскими словами и языком, хотя, как видите, Вашу позицию не очень разделяю.

----------


## Ассаджи

> И ещё мне нужен шрифт без подсечек для комплекта, я пользую Тахому для IAST.


Еще подходят:
- Andika
http://scripts.sil.org/cms/scripts/p...item_id=Andika
- Gentium Plus 
http://scripts.sil.org/cms/scripts/p...tium_Technical
http://scripts.sil.org/cms/scripts/p...ntium_download
- IndUni-C
http://bombay.indology.info/software/fonts/induni/
- OldStandard
http://www.fontsquirrel.com/fonts/Old-Standard-TT

----------

Raudex (13.09.2014), sergey (13.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (13.09.2014)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Один знаменитый чань-буддийский патриарх-наставник, являясь бхиккшу, всегда называл себя шраманерой из скромности. Тогда как простые монахи в его присутствии называли себя упасаками (мирянин-буддист), хотя официально являлись бхиккшу.

----------


## Йен

> В Таиланде бхиккху говорят саманерам "Эй, нэн (сокращение от саманен)", обращение с ясным оттенком "сверху вниз". Меж тем для них это иностранное слово , хотя и привычное.


 Так в Таиланде "саманэн" обычно ребенок )

----------


## Raudex

> Так в Таиланде "саманэн" обычно ребенок )


И что с того? Миряне к таким детям тем не менее почтительно обращаются

----------


## Йен

> И что с того? Миряне к таким детям тем не менее почтительно обращаются


 Дедовщина? ) А монахи из Тхаммают как к вам относятся? )

----------


## Raudex

> А монахи из Тхаммают как к вам относятся? )


на личном уровне совершенно нормально, радушно, тёрки у никай на верхушке.

----------

Йен (14.09.2014)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

во времена Будды, шраманерами (саманера) называли вообще всех странствующих аскетов, вне зависимости от принадлежности к какой либо традиции (в том числе, например и джайнов)
однако сам Будда, обращался к своим ученикам -монахам "bhikkhu", что означает. живущий на подаянии.
однако, принимать бхикху может не любые подаяния. в частности, запрещенно дотрагиваться до денег ("золото и серебро")

----------


## Кхантибало

в палийском каноне для обозначения небуддийских отшельников используется слово samaṇa.
иногда оно также используется для обозначения последователей Будды, оставивших мирскую жизнь.

----------

Ассаджи (05.01.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Кхантибало подскажет программу для набора диакритических знаков?

----------


## Ассаджи

Я открыл по поводу набора диакритических знаков тему:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=24317

----------

Tenpa Sherab (06.01.2015)

----------

